# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Linjojen reittien opettelu

## zige94

Aloin tässä miettiä, kun youtubessa löytyy reittivideoita nykyään, ja jotkut ovat ajatelleet että niiden katsomien olisi parempi reitin opettelu tapa, kuin ajaa itse sitä reittiä. Mitä mieltä te asiasta olette? Jos onnistun, teen tähän helpon kyselyn, 3vaihtoehdolla. Olisi myös kiva kuulla perusteluja.

Omasta mielestäni perinteinen itse reitin ajaminen on se paras tapa oppia reitti.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Perinteistä reitin läpi ajamista kannatan minäkin. Se on kuitenkin paras tapa oppia reitti. Samalla voi katsoa myös palveluiden ja rakennusten sijaintia ja hahmottaa reittiä niiden avulla. Ja matkustajiakin osaa sitten neuvoa paremmin, kun on nähnyt paikat ainakin kerran paikan päällä.

----------


## Nak

Jos ei ole koskaan seudulla käynyt/liikkunut on videon katsominen hyvä tapa oppia kiintopisteitä ja tunnusmerkkejä risteyksistä joista pitää kääntyä. Kuitenkin paikan päällä näkee paikat sellaisena kuin ne on, liikennejärjestelyt ja maisemat muuttuu vinhaa vauhtia jolloin videot eivät pysy välttämättä perässä. 
Tästä käy hyvänä esimerkkinä nihtisilta nykyisin kun metsät on kaadettu ja outoja taloja on tullut esiin  :Very Happy: 

Itse olen sellainen että vasta kun olen kerran ajanut reitin läpi, uskallan sanoa osaavani sen. Risteykset jne. jäävät "lihasmuistiin"  :Wink:

----------


## Rester

Itse en hahmota reittejä kartasta katsomalla, vaan juurikin tuo reitin pariin kertaan läpikulku on se, jolla opin reitin lähes täysin. Samalla pystyy helpoiten katsomaan pysäkkien sijainnit, jotteivät tule linjalla sitten yllätyksinä "puskan takaa".

----------


## ultrix

Kartasta katsomalla + tarvittaessa google street view

(disclaimer: en ole bussikuski, mutta ylipäätään olen opetellut Tampereen linjaston puhtaasti puhelinluettelon karttaa tutkiskelemalla päiväkoti-ikäisenä jolloin en kaupunkia edes tuntenut kunnolla ja päivittänyt vuosittain reitistöä sitä mukaa, miten sitä on muutettu)

----------


## bussifriikki

Ihan näin matkustajan näkökulmasta...

minusta paras tapa on molempien yhdistelmä. Reitin ajaminen varmaan parhaiten auttaa oppimaan, mutta kanssa videon katsominen voi vielä auttaa muistamaan reitin.

----------


## Knightrider

Itsekin voin tarjota vain matkustajan näkökulman:
Kartta on suosikkini - parhaimmillaan yksi vilkaisu ja reitti on opittu. Ja jos ei ihan yhdellä vilkaisulla, niin nopeasti kuitenkin. Kartasta voi tarkkaan katsoa kaikki käännökset, kadut ja korttelin päässä toisella puolella olevat palvelut, joita ei autosta nää. Jos taas matkustat reitin läpi, saat yhden tilaisuuden muistaa kaikki käännökset, kirjastot sun muut ja silti siihen kuluu enemmän aikaa kuin kartasta opetteluun.

----------


## zige94

Kahden tutun kuljettajan mielipide, molemmat olivat samaa mieltä keskenään, eli: Ryhmässä/opettajan kanssa reitin ajaminen. Näkee kunnolla pysäkit, lähikadut jne. maamerkit näkee paremman, ja reitti jää helpommin muistiin. Jos unohtaisivat jonkun kohdan reitistä, niin siinä tapauksessa käyttäisivät karttaa, koska videolta ei olisi helppo löytää oikeaa kohtaa.

Ja lisätään että molemmat työskentelee eri firmoilla sitten (PL ja NF)


Kummatkin "Jokin muu, mikä?" -vaihtoehtoon vastanneet ovat olleet kartan puolella, eli pyytäisin kuukankoa, jos vain mahdollista, vaihtamaan tuon kolmannenvaihtoehdon kartaksi, kiitos.

----------


## Overdriver

Omilla kotikulmilla voi ajaa karttavilkaisun perusteella, mutta jos on vähänkin tuntemattomampi seutu kyseessä, risteykset näyttävät todellisuudessa helposti hyvinkin erilaisilta kuin millaisia niiden on olettanut olevan. Linja-ajossa ei ole kauheasti varaa "eiku"-tilanteisiin.

----------

